# Cookies enabled, but Web site says "no"



## debodun (May 18, 2008)

On many Web sites I am receiving a message "cookies must be enabled to view this Web page." It doesn't matter if I'm using IE or Firefox. I checked the browsers and cookies ARE enabled on both. I have a CA firewall and NoScript installed. My firewall security setting is at "high" right now. Any advice on how to adjust my settings?


----------

